# No sound of Car DVD Player



## timusacs (Nov 18, 2008)

Last week I have bought car DVD player online from China Company. After I set up the _*car DVD player *_on my car, I have tried to use. There is no sound with some DVD disc. But some DVD disc can work. Anyone can tell me why? Is it the problem of my car DVD Player? Or is it the problem of my disc?

If I can not solve it by myself, I have to return it to supplier for replace or repair. It will cost me much money. I hope can get help from friends. Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

So the problem lies somewhere between the discs. Does the DVD player have the right Codec in it to play certain DVD's?? I know the Chineese market has a different coding for DVD's then we do here. Have you tried to play an audio CD in the Head unit? Make sure the speakers were connected correctly according to manufacturer specs and vehicle harness applications. Repond with the year make and model of your car.


----------



## serawan (Dec 16, 2008)

Is the DVD player region encoded and the DVDs match that encoding. 

CHina is region 6, UK and Europe is region 2 (USA is 1). 

Have you tried the disks that dont work in a normal DVD player. 
this method is told me by Gizmograbber.com 's customer service


----------



## timusacs (Nov 18, 2008)

serawan said:


> Is the DVD player region encoded and the DVDs match that encoding.
> 
> CHina is region 6, UK and Europe is region 2 (USA is 1).
> 
> ...


yes,www.gizmograbber.com 
the websiter vary good ,thanks.


----------



## car electronics (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you right connected to your car audio? Maybe the DVD does not support loudspeaker. Good luck to you!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

All else fails try a lense cleaning disc, it is possible for your lense to get dirty in transit.


----------

